

To the brain, getting burned, getting dumped feel the same - schintan
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/03/28/burn.heartbreak.same.to.brain/?hpt=Sbin

======
donnyg107
I always just assumed that evolutionarily, pain=bad for me and happy=good for
me. It makes sense that emotional strife elicits actual pain, or it wouldn't
help condition our minds to avoid sadness.

